# J. S. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord



## DrMuller (May 26, 2014)

I have recently bought 2 CDs with Bach's Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 and I must say these are pretty good. We hear a lot about his Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin but there is not much talk about these sonatas and it looks like they are not often recorded. Very strange. Anyone else love these pieces?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I love them. They're easy to enjoy but nowhere as profound as the Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin; I listen to them more often than the solo violin pieces because they lift my spirits. 

As for recording frequency, the numbers aren't bad at all. Each of the Sonatas has over 50 entries on ArkivMusic; not shabby. Of course, that number pales in comparison to over 150 entries for each of the solo violin works.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I like them but don't love them. There is good reason why they are not mentioned much and the partitas and unaccompanied sonatas are. The difference between pleasant music and immortal music. Simple as that.

Anyhow, I recommend the Rachel Podger/Trevor Pinnock recording as very fine. Nothing wrong with pleasant Bach. Pleasant Bach is still superior to most everyone else!


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

It took me awhile to make sense of the solo violin works so I appreciate that the Violin and Harpsichord sonatas are easy to digest and like on the first listen. I've also always loved that sinister, haunted castle vibe that I get from the ones in minor keys.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2014)

I like the recording by Giuliano Carmignola and Andrea Marcon - but then I like most of what they do.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I've never been too fond of Bach's violin sonatas. But I'm glad I bought the Gould/Laredo box, because it includes the three cello (originally viola da gamba) sonatas with Gould and Leonard Rose. Wonderful!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

KenOC said:


> I've never been too fond of Bach's violin sonatas. But I'm glad I bought the Gould/Laredo box, because it includes the three cello (originally viola da gamba) sonatas with Gould and Leonard Rose. Wonderful!


Rose can play them on a cello, but that doesn't make them cello sonatas. Have you heard the violin sonatas on a baroque violin and harpsichord? Makes a great deal of difference.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> ... Have you heard the violin sonatas on a baroque violin and harpsichord? Makes a great deal of difference.


I agree. Give me the baroque violin and harpsichord. Favorite performance:
Emlyn Ngai and Peter Watchorn (Musica omnia, 2001):










I've heard but don't own the Giuliano Carmignola / Andrea Marcon performance. I wish it were available, but the last I looked it was out of print and quite expensive from sellers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2014)

Alypius said:


> I agree. Give me the baroque violin and harpsichord. Favorite performance:
> Emlyn Ngai and Peter Watchorn (Musica omnia, 2001):
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't realize the Carmignola/Marcon recording was out of print. I found my copy used at a used music/book/movie store I love to go to.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Alypius said:


> I agree. Give me the baroque violin and harpsichord. Favorite performance:
> Emlyn Ngai and Peter Watchorn (Musica omnia, 2001):
> 
> 
> ...


I have that Watchorn set and he's outstanding; Ngai didn't ring my bell as much. Concerning the Carmignola set, I think it's the best I've heard along with Blumenstock/Butt on Harmonia Mundi.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

DrMuller said:


> I have recently bought 2 CDs with Bach's Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 and I must say these are pretty good. We hear a lot about his Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin but there is not much talk about these sonatas and it looks like they are not often recorded. Very strange. Anyone else love these pieces?


I love them. The only thing I disagree with is there are actually recorded quite often mainly with early music performers on old instruments and the harpsichord.


----------



## DrMuller (May 26, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> I love them. The only thing I disagree with is there are actually recorded quite often mainly with early music performers on old instruments and the harpsichord.


I guess I was wrong about that.


----------

